# Comment installer DOLIBARR avec Mamp?



## PDS13 (12 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
a force de chercher j'ai trouvé un logiciel Dolibarr qui s'installe avec DoliMamp ou bien directement avec MAMP.
Sachant que je n'ai pas non plus trouvé DoliMamp je suis passé directement par Mamp....
Le truc c'est que je n'arrive pas a l'installer correctement et j'ai beau chercher je trouve pas de tuto qui expliquerai la marche à suivre étape par étape ...
Dolibarr = http://www.dolibarr.fr/
La version Mamp que j'ai installé est la 7.0.0.
et j'ai El capitan sur mon macBook pro 15"

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider SVP? 
merci par avance


----------

